# Understanding kernel panics



## vikingshelmut (Jun 26, 2002)

Diagnosing kernel panics has been a slight mystery to me.  I know all the troubleshooting steps (I am Apple authorized), but I'd really like to be able to read and understand all of the text that appears on screen when a kernel panic happens.  For example, I've diagnosed several towers with kernel panic problems that had a bad CPU.  In I think the first like of the panic message, it referenced CPU (0 or 1 if it is a dual system).  After replacing the CPU, the panics dissappeared.  I have also seen panics caused by the .kext installed by Symantec, where the panic directly mentioned this .kext.

I guess my question boils down to this:  Is there some sort of documentation online I can reference that breaks down the panic text so I can fully understand what the problem is?

Thanks.


----------



## ladavacm (Jun 27, 2002)

Use The Source Luke

Reading Darwin source code will help immensely; understanding it (and being able to reproduce it with your eyes closed, asleep, at 3PM) will help even more 

Yes, it is 3PM; 3AM is normal working hours for a kernel hacker


----------

